# BR: Wie Minderjährige in die Fänge von Abzockern geraten



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2007)

Danke allen für die Mithilfe!
http://www.br-online.de/download-po...ktuell/mp3-download-podcast-funkstreifzug.xml
"Bei Anruf Sex: Wie Minderjährige in die Fänge von Abzockern geraten"


----------



## Adele (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: BR: Wie Minderjährige in die Fänge von Abzockern geraten*

Auch, wenn Momax Beitrag zumindest für die Forenmitglieder sicherlich nicht das Neueste an Informationen über MCM enthält, ist es doch enorm wichtig, dass es Medien gibt, die ohne Furcht vor Abmahnanwälten und ohne verharmlosendes Deckmäntelchen Übles an die Öffentlichkeit bringen. Denn sicher nicht jeder verfügt über Internet und Einblick in Foren wie dieses.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: BR: Wie Minderjährige in die Fänge von Abzockern geraten*

Besonders erfreut es mich, wie das Verhalten der StA Fulda dargestellt wird. Ich schaue mal, ob ich das Skript der Sendung besorgen kann. Es sind höchst interessante Ausführungen enthalten, u.a. von Hagen Hild und Markus Saller.


			
				"Saller schrieb:
			
		

> Mit diesen Erotikdienstleistungen lässt sich sehr viel Geld verdienen und deswegen denke ich ganz einfach, dass hier verschiedene Interessen eine Rolle spielen und man sagt 'zivilrechtlich ist der Minderjährige geschützt, *aber den Jugendschutz (...) den nehmen wir hier mal nicht so genau*'. Ich habe das Gefühl, *dass man sich damit arrangiert hat, dass man hier den Jugendschutz einfach fallen lässt*


Ich stimme zu und halte fest: Ein Skandal. Muss man mal den Seehofer fragen, was er davon hält. Saller lässt offen, wer mit "man" gemeint ist - neben der StA Fulda wohl die Politik. Frage nur: Lässt man sich das bieten als Eltern?



Adele schrieb:


> ist es doch enorm wichtig, dass es Medien gibt, die ohne Furcht vor Abmahnanwälten und ohne verharmlosendes Deckmäntelchen Übles an die Öffentlichkeit bringen.


Völlig richtig! Daher auch mein dickes Dankeschön an Bayern 5! Ich bin hier mit der Verwendung meiner Rundfunkgebühren sehr einverstanden. Mehr davon!!!


----------



## Timster (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: BR: Wie Minderjährige in die Fänge von Abzockern geraten*

:thumb: Sehr guter Beitrag! Danke für den Hinweis und den Link.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: BR: Wie Minderjährige in die Fänge von Abzockern geraten*

Ich muß mir das aber noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen mit dem nicht zu ahndenden Verstössen gegen §184. Hat nicht die StA Fulda selbst die Inhalte/Nummern überprüft? Hat sie dann nicht Kenntnis vom mangelnden Jugendschutz? Muss sie dann nicht von Amts wegen ermitteln???


			
				StA Fulda schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter


???


> ...bleibt ihr Gebahren richterlich unkommentiert...


Unfassbar.


			
				Saller schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht ist das Problem aber (von der Politik) noch gar nicht erkannt worden


und für wen erstellt das BMELV dann Studien, in denen MCM als Beispiel für unseriöse Dienste dient? 
Die Beweise, dass diese Anbieter durchaus in _*Kindern zugänglichen Medien*_ werben, kann doch jeder sehen, der Videotext hat. DSF-Text Seite 705 beispielsweise. Welche Interessen sind es, die da geschützt werden? Nur die der Anbieter oder (mal wieder?) auch die der mitprofitierenden Werbeplatzanbieter?
zum "Dänenurteil" heisst es in dem Beitrag: 





> Ein Urteil, das auch in Deutschland dringend notwendig erscheint


Das sage ich auch, seit ich das Urteil kenne 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37943
hier übrigens der aktualisierte Link zu dem Urteil (in dieser Form wurde es auch in dem "dänischen Zusatzteil" der Studie des BMELV zum "Missbrauch von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern" zitiert)
http://www.forbrug.dk/english/dco/dcopressreleases/news/nordicmedia/

hier die inzwischen fast zwei Jahre alte Pressemeldung, auf die ich mich damals bezogen habe:
http://www.forbrug.dk/english/dco/dcopressreleases/news/phonesexservices/

der Link in dem Thread zu den "anderen Anbietern, mit denen es ähnliche Probleme gab" ist neu hier zu finden:
http://www.forbrug.dk/fileadmin/fs-images/fo/Telesextjenester_-_vejledning.pdf
(leider nur dänisch - einige der erwähnten Firmen kennt man auch in Deutschland - und zwar bereits seit einem Jahrzehnt!!!)

*Ich frage mich auch, warum der VZBV nicht das erreichen kann, was die Dänischen Verbraucherschützer erreicht haben*. Habe ich ja hier bereits gefragt (und inzwischen auch direkt bei der VZ)

Zum dem Beitrag noch was anderes: ein großes Lob an die Eltern der Minderjährigen und an das mutige Mädel, das zu ihrem "Fehltritt" stand. Respekt! Da können sich manch gestandene Mannsbilder eine Scheibe abschneiden!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: BR: Wie Minderjährige in die Fänge von Abzockern geraten*



> im Namen des Bundesministers Horst Seehofer bestätigen wir Ihnen den
> Eingang Ihres Schreibens vom 01. Oktober 2007.
> Wir haben den Vorgang heute an das Bundesministerium für Ernährung,
> Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz weitergeleitet, welches sich mit
> ...


So. Jetzt noch ein paar weitere Anfragen bitte, gell?
Danke.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: BR: Wie Minderjährige in die Fänge von Abzockern geraten*

...und so wartet aka-aka bis heute auf die Weisheiten aus dem Ministerium... Der 





			
				Bruno Jonas schrieb:
			
		

> Sexualdemokrat Seehofer


 hat wohl anderes im Kopf.


----------

